# Kiwi newbie living in Dubai:)



## MaggiO (Jun 20, 2009)

Kia ora

I have just recently moved from NZ and looking to get to know people here from home or anywhere would be great!!

Would love to meet up for coffee sometime, just getting oriented to my surroundings, I live near DIFC and have frequented a few malls...and got lost...lol.

I would be classified as generation y or a 'baby boomer' if thats any indication to you of my age.

cheers
Maggie


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi, 
There's quite a few of us antipodeans around so keep an eye out on here for planned get-togethers. I'll certainly be up for a drink or a coffee when I get back in a few weeks as will Macca24 (another Aussie) and others.

Cheers


----------



## MaggiO (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey Aussiephil

thanks for the reply...orsum!

okay catch up with you then.

cheers


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Kia Ora Maggi!

Kapai on your courage to make the big move. If anything like our experience you are likely to be swamped with all kinds of emotions over the next few months. Delight, anger, frustration, amazement, happiness, fear, anxiety, exhaustion, joy and sadness. Sometimes all at the same time!

You would be wise to never stop comparing costs to those back home. If it seems unreasonably expensive - it is!!!!!


----------



## MaggiO (Jun 20, 2009)

Tena koe Titirangi

thanks for the reply!

First of all I'll assume you are a Jaffa lol, me I am a BOP east coaster and yes have moments of wondering WTF I am doing here!! LOL.

First few days I didn't unpack my bag just in case but like all things you have to give time for change so you can settle. I think I have already felt those emotions, it is alot to take in and initially felt really overwhelmed, it is like being on another planet! Yes will no doubt take a while to get used to but I am here for the experience so want to make the most of it. 

cheers.


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello maggie, I am new here in Dubai too, would love to hear from you and would definitly love to meet you on a cup of coffee
pls write to me : the_godfather1984s at yahoo dot com
take care


----------



## joker (Jun 21, 2009)

*hi*

hi

i am also new to dubai...anybdy 2 mk frnds wid?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

ohi2u

i see u r new 2 dubai. my chance 2 pick chix up. letz meat. thx


----------



## Sonja Altern (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi name is Sonja. I am South African. Would love to meet you for coffee sometime. Ive been here about 4 years. Give me a shout if you like to and where.

take care and welcome to Dubai!







MaggiO said:


> Kia ora
> 
> I have just recently moved from NZ and looking to get to know people here from home or anywhere would be great!!
> 
> ...


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

*hiya*



MaggiO said:


> Kia ora
> 
> I have just recently moved from NZ and looking to get to know people here from home or anywhere would be great!!
> 
> ...


hi maggie,
welcome to Dubai to start of with... seems like a lot of us are new here and want to meet new people... lets organise something guyz lets meet up somewhere and get to know each other better knowing as we are all planning to stay in Dubai for the time being ..


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

londonguyzee said:


> hi maggie,
> welcome to Dubai to start of with... seems like a lot of us are new here and want to meet new people... lets organise something guyz lets meet up somewhere and get to know each other better knowing as we are all planning to stay in Dubai for the time being ..


good idea..

lets plan some cool outing guys n gals..


----------



## yellowtang (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi- my husband and I would love to join in the outing. We are always looking to make new friends! I'm 26 and he's 27 so I think we count as gen Y as well?


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

*hiya*



yellowtang said:


> Hi- my husband and I would love to join in the outing. We are always looking to make new friends! I'm 26 and he's 27 so I think we count as gen Y as well?


Ok knowing as everyone wants to meet up.. lets decide a time and place, is it better to meet in deira side or Dubai marina, is it easier to meet somewhere between deira and marina???? how about starbucks on shk.zayed road?


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

*looks good*



londonguyzee said:


> hi maggie,
> welcome to Dubai to start of with... seems like a lot of us are new here and want to meet new people... lets organise something guyz lets meet up somewhere and get to know each other better knowing as we are all planning to stay in Dubai for the time being ..


great idea, what about this thrusday or friday


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

*hiya*



eyad84 said:


> great idea, what about this thrusday or friday


ok on one of the other thread we are organise a meet up this thursday in irish village pm me if you are up for it..


----------



## life travel (Jul 16, 2009)

*Planning to move to Dubai*

Kia ora,

I am also planning to move to Dubai and negotiating with recruiters currently.Let us see how it goes 

Hoz the work culture there and which field are you from ?

Cheers !




MaggiO said:


> Kia ora
> 
> I have just recently moved from NZ and looking to get to know people here from home or anywhere would be great!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MaggiO (Jun 20, 2009)

life travel said:


> Kia ora,
> 
> I am also planning to move to Dubai and negotiating with recruiters currently.Let us see how it goes
> 
> ...


Hi there

I am working as a nanny and here for the experience and hope to say for minimum 12 months. Depending on your field of work with jobs, I think it is pretty much the same everywhere with the recession but putting it out there is a start.

Good luck.
Maggie


----------

